
Why is PyPy for python not as popular in the community? - bootcat
https://pypy.org/features.html
======
copx
Because most people who use Python use it not because of the language itself
but because of its library / framework eco-system and PyPy's compatibility
with that is limited.

Also PyPy offers no performance advantage if all the CPU intense stuff happens
in libraries written in C/FORTRAN/ASM anyway.

~~~
bootcat
I think they should really make the project in sync with cpython. Because
already they have a huge gain, for pythonic stuff.

------
PaulHoule
In many cases people don't care about performance (CPU time) but they do care
about problems, real or imagined, if they try something new. (Human time)

